# can you use more than 5 ml 4dkh in a drop checker?



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I recently made a drop checker. Unfortunately the only container I could find is kind of big for 5 ml of solution. I did some googling and didn't come up with an answer. 
So the question is; can I use more than 5 ml of 4dkh in a drop checker?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

There is not really set amount. Put whatever drops of pH solution you want so the colors are easier to read then put in what amount of drop checker solution so your drop checker fills a little over half. But of course don't do something like one drop of pH tester and 10 ml of drop checker solution.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

That's what i figured, thanks!


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Installed








[/URL][/IMG]

what do you think?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm guessing its the first time your using this. If there is any a leaks at all then its useless. It has to be sealed

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

It is.. The silicone just finished curing today. If it was leaking I would see bubbles, and it would fill up with tank water, yes? I did a diy gasket with silicone on the lid, it should be air tight.

I turned it upside down for 10 mins and it didn't leak any solution


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

you can get a glass drop checker on ebay for about 3 bucks, much easier


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Thought it would be faster to diy. It wasn't.
Just Teflon taped the threads. It hasn't changed colour.
Think I will check eBay.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

fyns said:


> Thought it would be faster to diy. It wasn't.
> Just Teflon taped the threads. It hasn't changed colour.
> Think I will check eBay.


From looking at your pics. That hole looks really really small. It's going to take maybe 4-6 hours before you see a change in color but I got to ask this your using pressurized co2 right? Also was the 4dkh solution home made, bought from a member, bought from a store. Have you tested the 4dkh with a KH test kit yet to see if its even 4dkh?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Home made solution, checked it as 4kh, with my api kit, the hole is about 1/4 inch. And yes, pressurized, approx. 2 bps.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

fyns said:


> Home made solution, checked it as 4kh, with my api kit, the hole is about 1/4 inch. And yes, pressurized, approx. 2 bps.


1/4th hole size is enough. Give it time it _should _change colours. If not, there is something wrong with your co2 input levels and not the drop checker at all.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback. It did turn color, but it also leaked lol. I tossed it, and grabbed a glass checker. Worth a shot. Up here in northern Durham it is a pita finding odd/random stuff, unlike the city. Did the best I could with what I had. I am sure I could have sealed the unit, but it wasn't worth the effort/time.


----------

